# Oriental Trading 2018



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

i bought two of those! love life size.. now to figure out what to do with them.. pirate area? freakshow? to corpse or not to corpse? lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> i bought two of those! love life size.. now to figure out what to do with them.. pirate area? freakshow? to corpse or not to corpse? lol


I think corpsing is a great idea ...I think I want to put mine in the bathtub and have her reading 20,000 leagues under the sea. won't that surprise the guests???


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow she’s really great! I would have to buy all new decorations if I wanted to pirate it up, but if I were to do that theme, this would be a must!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I do like the mermaid. She's pretty large too. Has anyone ordered her yet? They have free shipping on any order right now (code PS18544--expires today). The free shipping on her for example is equal to a 20% discount. Does OT offer a discount and free shipping? Been a while since I've ordered from them.

The other things so far that I found interesting were:

--the realistic worms (ct. 144) a nice number of them to spread over your corpses and other body parts -- http://www.orientaltrading.com/realistic-earthworms-a2-13811188.fltr?categoryId=90000+1237+16

--Halloween Dinosaur skeleton--** NOT--Stegasaurus, Triceratops-- not large however  22"x10" -- http://www.orientaltrading.com/halloween-dinosaur-skeleton-a2-13811438.fltr?categoryId=90000+1237+16

--nice to see Madam Misery gypsy is still available, have her and love her -- http://www.orientaltrading.com/realistic-earthworms-a2-13811188.fltr?categoryId=90000+1237+16


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Best deal from OT is 10.00 off and free shipping usually on an order of 69.00 , They do have other deals off and on but you have spend more to save more. 

Are those the realistic gummy worms? They are great to freak people out, especially when you pick them up from the dirt ( crushed oreos ) and eat em'. 

The dino is a Triceratops, I got all excited when I read Stegosaurus.. lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh how I want that skellymaid. It's in my cart but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Best deal from OT is 10.00 off and free shipping usually on an order of 69.00 , They do have other deals off and on but you have spend more to save more.
> 
> Are those the realistic gummy worms? They are great to freak people out, especially when you pick them up from the dirt ( crushed oreos ) and eat em'.
> 
> The dino is a Triceratops, I got all excited when I read Stegosaurus.. lol



Thanks for the info on the deals there. And duh! I know better than that on the triceratops/stegosaurus mixup. Had stegosaurus on my mind I guess. Added a correction above. 

The worms aren't gummy worms since they are listed under Toys. Which I like better since they won't go all gooey and attract ants. Plus they can be washed off for use another year. I have seen brown gummy worms though and they are pretty cool too. Candywarehouse.com still carries the brown gummy ones. Not a good view on them being tasty but they are the right color and not multicolored at least! https://www.candywarehouse.com/realistic-gummy-earthworms-30-piece-bag/ They are individually wrapped so if you need alot that could be an interesting task. Oriental Trading also carries gummy worms, and they are currently out of stock but description says to check back. Many said these tasted fine but not all were of that opinion. Worms from both places come from China.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I ordered her yesterday. Dh didn't tell me NOT to so that 'yes' in my book.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Mermaid and fry lol 









She's pretty awesome, very long. I've wanted a life size one since Pirate of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Free shipping is still on, code CE186110, ends tonite at midnite Central Time.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I noticed Oriental Trading has a 3 pillow set for $15.98. Sounds like a good deal if you're looking for Halloween themed pillows. http://www.orientaltrading.com/vintage-halloween-pillows-a2-13804928.fltr?keyword=halloween+pillows


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the idea of the worms spread over corpses and ground! Nice detail.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, hit the "PLACE YOUR ORDER" button so that merskelly will be mine soon! 

I also got some pumpkin squishies









And some Bat rubber duckies


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blade, on the mermaid skeleton, does she come disassembled? Kind of looks like she might at the waist. Also wondering how large of a box she gets shipped in. Thanks! I have a lot of pirate for a theme and so contemplating her at some point.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Blade, on the mermaid skeleton, does she come disassembled? Kind of looks like she might at the waist. Also wondering how large of a box she gets shipped in. Thanks! I have a lot of pirate for a theme and so contemplating her at some point.


No she's fully assembled. Let's see..around 16" x 5' ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I ordered the merskelly too. I got her yesterday and she looks great. Now I have to do that pirate theme I've put off for about 3 years. She does come fully assembled,, her tail is bent/folded curving up to fit her in . the dimensions on the box read 39.4 X 15.7 X 7.9


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm still on the fence about the merskelly and appreciate all the info from everyone. I want her for my pirates theme, just not focused on pirates right now. She's the best and nicest size I've seen so will probably end up getting around to ordering her, hopefully before she sells out. Thanks guys. Love to see how everyone is going to "dress" her up. I already have a "Rapunzel" wig for a fiji mermaid that I was thinking I'd have to make on my own but could see doing a lot more with her.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I kinda don't want to fully flesh her out, I did a Fiji Mermaid in 2012 we still use :


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Ugh. Mermaid skelly is out of stock. I called customer service and they said they should have them back in 6-8 weeks. But he did say to keep checking back in case they get them sooner.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my merskelly today! We came back from lunch & I saw a small OT box & a large box & couldn't think what I'd ordered from OT that was so big. Then once I brought it in I remembered & did a happy dance!

I don't have a pirate theme but I have a small pond & waterfall near the walkway to the front door. She'll fit in nicely next to my Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

got mine yesterday...I love her. My dh won't let me take her out of the library..he likes her there. Lol.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't even find her on the site anymore...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I can't even find her on the site anymore...



OMG I knew this would probably happen with her. Maybe I cursed us by mentioning it today about ordering before she was sold out....because SHE IS NOW! 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/mermaid-life-size-skeleton-halloween-decoration-a2-13810898.fltr










I had her in my cart but when I clicked on the cart it disappeared and got the message "Mermaid Life-Size Skeleton Halloween Decoration is currently out of stock has been Saved for Later" . BTW the item number is IN-13810898. And now it shows up as Saved for Later and I have the option to Move to Wish List or Remove. Don't think I'll do the later! Hopefully more are on the way. Anyone know how Saved for Later works? does it automatically pop up in your cart when it comes back in stock?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I tried to order too but alas, no go


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So I decided, since I know I won't be the only one wondering about restocking the mermaid, to call Oriental Trading about her. The customer service rep said yes, they were all surprised too how fast it sold out. She's not showing anything about any reorders yet in her system and wouldn't see it unless the warehouse was expecting some in. She suggested checking back in September and really can't say if it does get restocked if it would be available to ship to customers before Halloween. 

I then asked her about finding it in Saved For Later. She said that pops up if you had an item in your cart that sold out and that way you would have the info on the item to reorder later such as the item number etc. I asked her if it came back in stock if it would appear in my cart automatically and she thought it would .... I'd still keep on check back though just in case not. Said she thought Saved for Later would hold it for several months. Wish List takes it out of cart and holds maybe for less time. If anyone knows/learns anything differently, please share.

UPDATE had a question on something else so called back and mentioned the mermaid prop. This CS person said she saw on her screen that more were ordered so check back in a few weeks. This time I won't wait so long to get her ordered!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I just checked the site again, and it looks like she's back in stock, but the price has jumped to 64.99.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/merm...-a2-13810898.fltr?categoryId=550044+2830+1237


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

CJSimon said:


> I just checked the site again, and it looks like she's back in stock, but the price has jumped to 64.99.


So not worth that price considering the paint job and issues people are reporting with the quality. I'm disappointed if they intentionally raised the price due to popularity.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought when I saw my Save for Later at 64.99 it seemed higher. What was she originally?

BTW if you look at the item now on their site it says "Low Quantity" and down in the review section their is a blue banner that says "Improved by You! This product was improved based on customer ratings and reviews."

Also checked back through my emails from them and saw this. Maybe the pricing on the mermaid was their limited time introductory pricing. 










From what I was able to find out when I called CS they put in a reorder for something like 500 units. Makes me wonder if they found some units still in their warehouse (or returns) and that's what's available now. The rep said she wasn't sure when the reorder would get here--and most likely will be coming from China. Also makes me wonder if the reorder will be the improved version. Bugs me to pay more now even if you get it with discount and free shipping when that gets offered (Under their Coupon section right now they have an offer of Free shipping with orders $49 or more--Code Coupon18).


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I thought when I saw my Save for Later at 64.99 it seemed higher. What was she originally?


A cached Google snapshot of the order page says $49.98. That's fair if they advertised intro pricing. However the witch prop I'm eyeing is still the same price.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Don't Do It !! Lol seriously, I love my skelly mermaid but so not worth that new price. I think they raised the price because of her popularity and I wouldn't give in to that manipulation. I wanted to order another one but no way at this price. I will wait till they lower it or find it at another store.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Well I got de- flowered and ordered the pumpkin skeleton. I would’ve ordered the Merskelly but it wasn’t an option


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Well I got de- flowered and ordered the pumpkin skeleton. I would’ve ordered the Merskelly but it wasn’t an option


Let us know how you like him. He's on my maybe list.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I receive their paper catalog. She is on the cover and it says "was $69.99, Introductory Price $49.99". I so wanted to order her, but I just don't have a spot where she would fit nicely.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.orientaltrading.com/mermaid-life-size-skeleton-halloween-decoration-a2-13810898.fltr Now $99.99 

I feel like you could make a better one for much cheaper.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

SepiaKeys said:


> http://www.orientaltrading.com/mermaid-life-size-skeleton-halloween-decoration-a2-13810898.fltr Now $99.99
> 
> I feel like you could make a better one for much cheaper.


So two price raises? They have a 110% lowest price guarantee policy...anyone try asking them if they'll honor that for their own historical prices?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

SepiaKeys said:


> http://www.orientaltrading.com/mermaid-life-size-skeleton-halloween-decoration-a2-13810898.fltr Now $99.99
> 
> I feel like you could make a better one for much cheaper.


holy bleep ! what are they doing, that is crazy. I'm glad I grabbed her the first time. I actually believed they would lower the price back down....i guess they still could but still I can't believe they are doing this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Let us know how you like him. He's on my maybe list.


pumpkin skeleton guy is great and you cant beat the price . I will be using him as my hears driver for the hearse i am build


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> pumpkin skeleton guy is great and you cant beat the price . I will be using him as my hears driver for the hearse i am build


Fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Glad to hear it on the pumpkin skeleton. I'm waiting on two of them. Someone creepily animated some skeletons creepers a few years ago and I thought these are the perfect base to give that a try.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

i ordered 4 of the pumpkin skellies but only received 3 they do look awesome!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Purchased a pumpkin skelly too! Going to try out doing window scenes this year and I think he'll be perfect! Didn't hurt that I had free shipping too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I ordered a pumpkin man too. Thanks for the pics Saki, they convinced me , that and the free shipping. Said limited quantities available. I wonder if they will bring him back with a huge mark up as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got an email from OT tonight that mentions Halloween and introductory prices. Now the skeleton mermaid is $69.99. Kind of feeling this is like Kmart online where it seems like every time you go there the price changes.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Got two of the pumpkin skeletons as well. Don't even have a firm plan for them yet.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Got an email from OT tonight that mentions Halloween and introductory prices. Now the skeleton mermaid is $69.99. Kind of feeling this is like Kmart online where it seems like every time you go there the price changes.


I remember thek doing that almost 20 years ago. There was one price in the catalog and another online. And the free shipping or discounts were different in both too, so you had to pick and choose which things you wanted to buy to get the best deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The company is now a Warren Buffet company. Not sure if that's had any impact on purchasing and marketing of things.


----------



## kellygirl555 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Oriental Trading*

Does anyone out there have a promo code for oriental trading that I can use? I thought I'd ask my fellow home haunters first!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

On their home page at the very bottom under More Ways to Shop they always seem to have something under Oriental Trading Coupons. I've also checked places like retailmenot.com for various stores for shipping codes etc. The codes don't always work but many times they have and saved me a few $s. There's a $10 off $50+ code there now and one for Free Shipping on orders of $39 that are very recent and verified. 

BTW there's a 2018 thread for Oriental Trading this might have been better placed under since those would be people who have watched their website and ordered from them.


----------



## kellygirl555 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you! I didn't know about the OT thread. I will look there. Happy Haunting!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Ordered mermaid skelly for a haunt we are doing at work. We are an Aquarium so she goes perfectly! We also host mermaid events and have them swim in the tanks so there is a good chance the skelly will be used year round. The build quality looks pretty good. No bones were loose and the tail looked very good, couldn't see any foam. Though the paint on the face needs to be fixed. I'll post some pics soon! I also had the pumpkin skelly arrive yesterday. Very good price for what it is. It'll be the first prop to go up for the year as a Halloween teaser for the neighbors!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

? Mermaid Skelly Makeovers! ? I’ll be adding seaweed, pearls, wigs, faces, barlettes etc.. it’s a start! I just *LOVE* how they turned out and had to share! ???


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Those mermaid skeletons are INCREDIBLE! The colors look wonderful. Great job.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They came out fabulous FunnyFreckledFrog! Love the various colors you chose. I can see why OT sold out of the mermaids early....a whole "pod" of them swam to your house! LOL. Love to know which paints & colors you used. Were they all Krylon for Plastics? 

I'd be hard pressed to pick a favorite. Can't wait to see them all decked out in their underwater finery.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Seems the mermaid skellys price went up again i thought the other day when i looked it was 69.99 now its 79.99 maybe its just like gas at labor day
Lol


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They look fantastic - I wonder if mermaid skellys will ever make it over to the UK for Halloween.


----------



## tammykva (Jul 3, 2018)

They will honor the catalog price. I chatted with an online person told the the prices were different. She said to just buy them with the online price then chat back with them with the price differences and they will credit our cc. They did it for me. Saved me about 30 bucks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

tammykva said:


> They will honor the catalog price. I chatted with an online person told the the prices were different. She said to just buy them with the online price then chat back with them with the price differences and they will credit our cc. They did it for me. Saved me about 30 bucks.


What was the catalog price and do you still have the SKU there? Thanks.


----------



## tammykva (Jul 3, 2018)

I threw the catalog away, sorry . So no prices or sku.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

tammykva said:


> I threw the catalog away, sorry . So no prices or sku.


I might still have mine. I will look tonight.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

IP-13810898/Introductory Price of $49.98


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> ? Mermaid Skelly Makeovers! ? I’ll be adding seaweed, pearls, wigs, faces, barlettes etc.. it’s a start! I just *LOVE* how they turned out and had to share! ???


t




Dear Lord you are the mer master!!!! That is unbelievably perfect!!!


----------



## Joni Be Good (Aug 19, 2013)

If you call OT and tell them about the catalog item - #IP-13810898 at $49.98 and also give them the free freight code of FREESHIP49, they will place your order for you and the total with shipping is only $49.98. I just did it and it worked. Mine will be here next week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Caroluna and Joni Be Good. Placed an order. BTW you don't have to call them for this. Go to the bottom of their main webpage (blue section) and under More Ways to Shop, click on Catalog Quick Order and you can enter everything online. Free ship code worked for me too. While I don't like the constant price changes we've seen on a few things, I do like that OT will let you pay by Paypal.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

It worked! I had one in my cart, and the second one came in at $79.99 as well. I deleted everything in cart and did it again, and it added at discounted price. I made my own mermaid last year, but she started crumbling with all the humidity. This will work way better.


----------



## Barnardrm1! (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks so much for the post. I live in the Lowcountry of South Carolina and do a "Lowcountry Halloween " theme featuring skeletons at local events and locations. I so wanted this mer-skelton, but was not going to bow to the price hike. Thanks again!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Barnardrm1! said:


> Thanks so much for the post. I live in the Lowcountry of South Carolina and do a "Lowcountry Halloween " theme featuring skeletons at local events and locations. I so wanted this mer-skelton, but was not going to bow to the price hike. Thanks again!


Welcome to the forum, glad you got one and really nice of you to post your thanks. Love to see any photos you might have of your past lowcountry halloween settings!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Curious if others who ordered recently have had theirs shipped out yet. My 8/31 order is still saying In Process and I was given an estimated delivery of next Tuesday. Still enough time to make that but surprised it hasn't shipped yet.

Update: Checked the OT website Order Status at 5pm and see that it now is showing UPS tracking codes. Yeah! on it's way. Same ETA.


----------



## Barnardrm1! (Oct 31, 2017)

I also ordered 8.31, and received notice today "it has left the building", but no arrival date yet. I received a new catalog today with free shipping over $49.00 and the mer-skeleton is still advertised at the introductory price of $49.99. Hoping all our orders are timely!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted already.....

$15 off + free shipping on orders over $150

Code is SAVEBIG18


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

The mermaids are sold out now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

chachabella said:


> The mermaids are sold out now.


Wow that was quick on that second inventory stock. When they were out the first time I called about if they would get more in and was told they had another order in at that time, 500 units, so that means they sold those 500 pretty fast. Glad I put my order in for that second batch that came in. Do wonder if they have enough time to get another batch in before Halloween to make it worth ordering at this point. They are unique enough of an item that I'm not surprised they are doing so well this year. Hope everyone here who wanted one got theirs. My order is due to arrive on Monday.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m pretty sure most of those orders came from the Halloween Forum! LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just ordered some crafting things from OT because I found some earring kits I got last year or year before. They were those lampwork beads & they aren't available any more & I now know why.

I was looking for something else & came across them. I'd totally forgotten where I put them (you know how that goes), so I thought what the heck, I'll put them together & put them out for sale for the Fire Dept. at an upcoming dinner.

Then I opened them. The skulls were fine & they still sell those. But the pumpkins & Bride of Frankenstein beads....let's just say they sortakindavaguely look like pumpkins & the Bride & most of the Bride beads looked like green & black blobs. I'll take a pic of how horrible they are, but I just wanted to warn anyone buying those type of bead from OT, most of the Halloween lampwork beads look awful.

These were the good looking ones because the skulls don't require finesse on the glass work.









Here's a review of the ghost bead earring kit & it about sums up the other 2 kits I got.


> These ghosts are rather unevenly made, some of them had one arm coming out the top of the head and the other arm in it's proper place. None of them had their arms exactly or even close to opposite each other on the sides of the body. I would not buy them again.


You also need to have the skills to loop the wires, open the french wires & have the pliers to do it all (& maybe even some wire cutters too). The kids could put them together but a grown up would have to finish them.

I put together the ones that were acceptable, but I've got about 6 of the fugly weird Bride beads that I should probably just toss but I can't bring myself to do it since I kinda like how ugly they are!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here they are.

The pumpkins. The thing on the top is supposed to be a witch hat but it's waaay too big & I use the description "pumpkin" lightly but I thought "whatevs, I've paid for them, why not put them together & if no one buys them I'll just take them apart & use them in some other fashion."









Here are the "acceptable" Bride earrings & they're just barely acceptable









And these are the ridonk ones that look like frogs with black hair & wonky eyes! They kinda remind me of a teeny tiny Bride of Frankenstein cake iced by a drunken elf.









I may still put them together because maybe someone else out there likes "ugly" things like I do & if they go unwanted, I'll gladly & for free pass them on to someone here if they'd like them or "repurpose" them into something else.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> View attachment 562747


Aah, I'll bet those brides will sell, too. They're cuties


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

They have them in limited stock this morning. I just ordered one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you try the catalog quick order with the codes Caroluna and Joni B Good published on here recently? Otherwise right now its $87.99 online, backordered and expected to ship 9/27. 

I just decided to see if you could still order from the _catalog_ online instead of directly online (see blue area at bottom of More Ways to Shop, Catalog Quick Order) and get the Introductory Price of $49.98. You can. The backorder estimated ship date is still the same, but you get the lower price. Shipping is showing as 9.99, however, OT has a Free Ship offer with Promo Code COUPON18 (published in the blue area also under More Ways to Shop, Oriental Trading Coupons) that you can apply to your order to save even more.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally set up my mermaid


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Using that hedge was a great way to display your sealife! Nice job.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you! And thanks for the coupon info!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Any thoughts on the glow necklaces? I always liked them as a kid, think they'd make a good handout, but I've never had to buy them so IDK about quality and longevity these days.

Debating between the OT orange/purple necklaces, or some lumistick ones from amazon that are 3 color. They both have middling reviews, not great, but not that many reviews either. So I thought I'd ask around.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

for handing out to little ones on halloween I would not get too hung up on quality.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Bigger than Crazy Bonez Rex skull. features strobbing lights and Jurassic park Rex roars too.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Can someone please tell me if the pumpkin skeleton sold out? I can't find it on their site.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Updated pictures of one of my completed mermaids ???


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> View attachment 568237
> 
> View attachment 568239
> 
> ...


Thanks Blade for the photos. I'll check him out. Looks like he has some mean teeth there and like that he roars. Maybe something to put near my Park Entrance mounted on a sign post or something like that. After expressing I was feeling like taking the year off, my husband was totally onboard for going to a haunted display in a nearby town Halloween night instead and enjoying the night that way but I still find myself doing things for my theme. Confuses my husband and me!

@@Blade, OT's description doesn't mention any sensor triggering (ie motion or sound?). Can you help out and assuming he has one or the other how the range is? Also do you position his mouth or does it open if triggered?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

FunnyFreckledFrog you have some mad spray painting skills there! Airbrushed? I like the fish skin effect you used on the parts of it. She really looks professionally done. Great job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Has anyone bough the new fortune teller head from here this year? interested in comments about it.


----------

